# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari im

## Eraldo007

Nuk di nga tia nis por di se cfare eshte.E ksiha degjuar shume here kur isha i vogel,por nuk e dija qe nje dite do te me zinte edhe mua,nuk e dija qe kjo ndjenje kaq e cudtshme dhe e fuqishme do te pushtonte shpirtin tim,nuk e dija qe "AJO" vajze te cilen e doja,dua dhe do ta dua perjetesisht do te me shkaktonte kete.Ajo cka di tani eshte qe DASHURIA nuk eshte thjesht 1 ndjenje,por eshte gjithcka qe njeriu ka nevoje.Ne jete rendesi ka qe te kesh DASHURI dhe jo vetem te 1 personi por te sa me shum personave te mundshem te familjes,te afermve,miqve...Ndersa dashuria ndaj personitte zemres eshte dicka krejt tjeter...Edhe pse nje adoleshent i parrahur mire nga jeta nuk jam si te tjeret te cilet dashurine e konceptojne thjesht 1 lidhje dhe ne fund i thyejne zemren dikujt.Por ata nuk e dine se c'bejne dhe per kete do te pendohen me vone...per kete te jene te sigurt.Dikur ne moshen 12-13 vjecare kam patur edhe un 1 histori kalimtare "DASHURIE" e cila zgjati pothuajse 1 vit.Por ajo ishte thjesht nje dashuri midis 2 femijeve qe ia kalonin mire kur ishin bashke asgje me shume.Tani qe jam ne nje faze tjeter te jetes e di shume mir se cfare dhe "KE" dua...Po e shpjegoj me pak fjale:  Kjo nisi si 1 miqesi virtuale ne rrjetin social FACEBOOK.Vazhdoi si nje miqesi midis 2 shokeve te nje shkolle deri sa mua me lindi dicka per ate "shoqe" qe nuk ma merte mendja kurre qe do te ndodhte.I tregova te verteten 1 dite,por ishte teper vone...Ajo kishte krijuar dicka tjeter per mua
 :i ngrysur: ...Me shikonte si nje vella,si nje shok dhe asgje me shume.Per kete jam merzitur shume edhe pse nuk e dhashe veten.Vazhdoj ta kem shoqe por sa here qe un ose ajo afrohet zemra fillon te me rrahi fort dh ndihem sikur kam gjetur gjysmen time edhe pse jo ne krahet e mi...Per dashurine e saj nuk jam dorezuar ende.Do bej edhe nje tentative te fundit por kjo mund te jete nje tentative fatale: Mund ti ndaje rruget tona ne drejtime te kunderta ose mund ti bashkoje ato pergjithmon.Shpresoj te jem kjo e dyta."AJO" eshte personi qe kam me shume perzemerdhe e di qe nuk po gaboj.Alternativat i ka ajo perpara.Ah sikur ti kisha une tani do ta kisha ne krahet e mi dhe do ta mbroja nga cdo e keqe.Do ta beja qe te ndiheshe MBRETERESHE e te gjithe botes.E dua megjith shpirt dhe per kete nuk kam faj.Kjo eshte pak a shume ajo qe po me ndodh...Ah se harrova t'i le nje mesazh ketij personi:---->"ME FAL QE TE DUA"...

----------


## Eraldo007

I ulur para kompjuterit... i zhytur ne erresiren e dhomes... pak drite vjen nga monitori... zhurma e strehes nga pikat e pakta te shiut sikur ta heqin pak vemendjen nga mendimet e thella dhe te trishta... Pse valle jetojme ne nje bote te tille ku njerezit... ah "njerezit" shkaktaret e gjith ketyre mendimeve qe me kane mberthyer ne kete nate te trishte... ndihem bosh,nuk ndihej asgje brenda vetes time vetem disa kercitje te vogla te zemres qe mezi mbahet...e plagosur plot 2x nga e ashtuquajtura DASHURI...plaga e pare ishte me e e madhe se e dyta...e dyta edhe pse ende e fresket dhe pse jo kushedi se cfare plage...ose me mire ta quajme nje gervishtje ose pickim...eshte mbyllur me kohe e para ka mbetur akoma e hapur...nje plage qe nuk po gjen ilac...ah cben ky emigrimi  i ndan njerezit persegjalli edhe pse thuahet qe njerezit nje dite takohen un nuk e besoj qe kjo do te ndodhe...Ilaci i vetem i kesaj plage do jene shpjegimet e personi qe e shkaktoi ate...pse ne momentin kur mendoj se ajo plage nuk ekzison me zemra fillon te me dhembe me shume.Me duket sikur me shpojne me thike...ahhh kjo zemer e mjere cpo heq cpo duron...Pse pikerisht duhet te ndodhte ne kete menyre cdo gje PSEEEE?...Ah jete e poshter ah jete mizore me largove gjysmen e vetes time...Ne nje menyre ose ne nje tjeter me denove me vdekje...Ne rruget e qytetit ec edhe pse i shoqeruar me njerez te ndryshem,me shoke dhe shoqe...Me 'VELLEZER' dhe 'Motra' me te aferm dhe me te njohur perseri un ndihem sikur ec vetem,bosh,pa qellim ne vetvete,ec andej nga me drejtojne kembet...diku 1 te njohur e pershenedes e heq mendjen per 1 cast...diku 1 shaka mes shokeve perseri e heq mendjen nga kjo dhimbje e cila dalngadale po me shuan si nje kandil deti ne reren e nxehte dhe te thate...Por perseri teksa mbizoteron heshtja dhimbja rifillon...Duket se kete dhimbje kam per ta patur deri ne momentin qe do vdes,mbase edhe mbas vdekjes...Nuk mund te duroj dot me...thjesht nuk mundem...te vdes edhe pse e kam cuar ne mend disa here nuk mendoj se do jete zgjidhje e mire...nuk dua ti lendoj njerezit qe me duan dhe i dua...por edhe nuk dua ti kenaq njerezit qe me kane inat ose qe per ta jam i padurueshem...zot per mua nuk ka,zot per mua eshte vetvetja...pse duhet te kete zote per mua kur thuhet qe AI duhet ti mbroje njerezit nga cdo e keqe nderkohe qe bota po peson humbje te vazhdueshme jete njerezish dita dites...pse kur kjo "mbrojtje" nuk ndodh duhet qe un te mendoj se ai ekziston...pse kur deri me tani nuk kam marre asnje shenje prej ti...???...shum ftohte tani temperaturat duhet te jene nen 0 grade...un nuk e ndihej kete te ftohte...kjo dhimbje nuk me lejon qeq te ndihej gje tjeter pervec saj...Dhe tani po i rikthehem jetes time,do perpiqem me te gjitha forcat qe ta largoj kete dhimbje ose me sakte ta 'HARROJ'...Do luftoj deri ne fund te jetes per kete gje...

----------

